# trolling motor vibration?



## acwd (Nov 28, 2012)

In a previous post i mentioned that my Minn Kota trolling motor vibrates on high. Someone said balance the prop. So I googled it and done it but it resulted in nothing. Seemed to be balanced. I checked the output shaft on the motor. Its straight ran the motor without the prop and it runs smooth. So went to put the prop on and found the pin is bent. Straighten it the best I could put it back together and run it with the prop. It has a small vibration out of the water so it wont be any better in the water. so anyway could the bent pin be the problem or am I not checking the prop right? How do you check the balance of a prop? What I read was to put a rod thru the hole of the prop and then set it on the jaws of a vice and the heavier blade will go to the bottom.

Steve


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 28, 2012)

Sounds right, think about the bent pin, the bend unbalances the system, buy a new pin and give it a try, sounds very logical thats the problem. If the prop is balanced you should be able to turn or clock it in any direction without it moving when you let go.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 20, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a trolling motor that doesn't have at least some vibration when running wipe open, especially long shaft motors and motors that have a little play in them. I guess it depends on just how much vibration you are seeing.


----------



## kofkorn (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had luck by simply taking the prop off, turning it 180 degrees around and re-installing it. At least you can find out which way may vibrate less.

Good luck!


----------

